# Radiator Fan issues...



## E6V6I6L (Jul 13, 2009)

I have an issue, which is probably a simple (and relatively cheap) fix, but I really am not familiar with my car yet. I am a first-time VW owner, and bought my '93 Golf approx. 2 months ago. Ok, enough background...here's my problem:
My radiator fan does not start at any time, and I tend to overheat in traffic. This is not to the point of warning lights, or bells and whistles. I have been running my heat to try to mitigate the heat buildup, and was wondering what may be the issue? I am trying to forego having to buy a new radiator fan kit, and/or radiator. Plus I don't want to burn out my engine or fry my gaskets because I'm running hot. Please let me know what may be a cause, and what I may do to rectify my problem. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Radiator Fan issues... (E6V6I6L)*

What does your oil temp gauge say? The fan usually comes on when the engine is turned off and the air is not circulating or when you drive for a long time. Oil Temp should be below 240 F best around 200-210F.


----------



## tacurong (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Radiator Fan issues... (E6V6I6L)*

Your fan switch may be on the way out simply change it its under your batt. on the radiator should be less then 20.00 USD for the part


----------



## Sparman (Aug 20, 2008)

It might also be the connector at the fan. 
There is a rubber cap with two female spade terminals inside. These terminals get corroded and create a bad contact with the male spades on the fan. 
It's worth a check.


----------



## LostBoyChuck (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (Sparman)*

It could either be a relay, the fan switch or the fan itself. The easiest to test would be the fan, just hook up 2 wires to the battery and test it. Next would be the temp switch that turns the fan on, at the correct temp should give you 12 volts. If both of those are fine it's the relay. The only way this gets complicated is if you have AC or a 2 speed fan and switch. I hope that helps a little, you can always try searching the MKIII forums for an answer.
Chuck


----------

